
Ask HN: Any HN'ers in Portland, OR? - mindcrime
Hey guys, I&#x27;m in Portland, OR for 3 weeks, visiting from NC.  If any of my HN peers are around and would like to grab a drink or something, give me a shout.  Email: prhodes@fogbeam.com
======
lewisgodowski
Originally from PDX, but, alas, I'm down in CA now. Best of luck and enjoy
your stay!

~~~
mindcrime
Thanks! This is my first time in the pacific northwest, so I'm pretty excited
about finally making it up here. I've already visited Powell's City of Books
which was awesome. And one HN'er has gotten in touch, so hopefully we can meet
up soon.

